# Unable to transfer programs longer than one hour from Tivo HD to Tivo Premiere



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

I have a Tivo HD and Tivo Premiere DVR. They share a wired connection (CAT 5e) to a Linksys WRTAC1900 router. I can access each DVR from either Tivo without issue.

Transfers from the Tivo Premiere work fine. Whenever I try to transfer programs from the HD Tivo to the Tivo Premiere, any program longer than one hour will stop at about one hour and fifteen minutes into the program and not finish. Sometimes the Tivo Premier's blue transfer light will remain on for days as it tries to complete the transfer. At other times, the Premiere will abort the transfer on its own and delete the incomplete program. This problem occurs with standard and high definition programming. I have an OTA antenna so all recorded programs are broadcast on network TV (no cable).

Note that all Tivo HD to Tivo Premier transfers succeed if the program is an hour or less.

I have tried three different routers to no avail. I'm trying to purchase a copy if Tivo Desktop to see if I can transfer the 2 hour plus programs to a PC.

I worked with Tivo Tech Support to try and resolve the issue. Both DVRs connect to Tivo for service updates without problem. Power cycling the router and Tivos did not help either. When I mentioned there was a network switch between the Tivos and the router, Tech Support said I would need to remove the switch and connect each Tivo directly to the router. Unless I go to a wireless connection, that won't be possible since my network supports a number of wired devices.

Has anyone encountered an issue like this before?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

If you have a wireless router, try it. I have 2 TiVoHDs, a PC running TiVo Desktop and a Premiere on the same wireless network and don't believe I have any issues transferring shows over an hour, at least none that I can recall. I will set up a transfer of a show over an hour before I go to bed to see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, Chris.

Unfortunately I don't have wireless adapters for the Tivo DVRs that I can use for a test. If you're able to perform a test, I would be interested in the results.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

What kind of computers are on this network?

Tivo Desktop or pyTivo might help figure this out.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Two Windows 7 laptops and one Windows 8 laptop.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TiVo support is full of it. There is no way to connect multiple pieces of equipment "directly to the router". At best you can connect everything directly to the built-in _*switch*_. None of my equipment (3 computers and 4 TiVos) is directly connected to the routers built-in switch.

Are any of the switches "green"? There have been numerous reported problems with TiVos and "green" switches.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

I will double check but I don't think so. The switches are on 24 x 7
And the other devices that use them aren't having an issue.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I will double check but I don't think so. The switches are on 24 x 7
> And the other devices that use them aren't having an issue.


Even "green" switches are on 24x7, they're just supposedly more energy efficient. The people reporting problems also generally say that it is _*only*_ their TiVos that have problems.

Are the two TiVos connected to the same switch?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I got essentially the same result going from TiVoHD to TiVo Premiere. At ! hr 19 minutes, it is stuck and doing nothing further. I am using a Western Digital My Net N750 router, wireless connection. I am letting it sit there but I can't imagine the transfer will ever complete.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I haven't had a problem transferring from a Tivo HD to a Premiere. So it is at least possible.

Do both Tivos have fixed IP addresses?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Squint are you sure you have transferred programs of 1 hr 30 minutes or more?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I've done it many times. I'll transfer a movie tonight that's 106 min and report back.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

My Tivo HD has a fixed IP but the Premiere is dynamic. For whatever reason, I had to set up the Tivo HD settings manually.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> Even "green" switches are on 24x7, they're just supposedly more energy efficient. The people reporting problems also generally say that it is _*only*_ their TiVos that have problems.
> 
> Are the two TiVos connected to the same switch?


The Tivos are connected to different switches. I've tried switching them out but still end up with the same problem.

I'll check the switches tonight to see if they're "green".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> My Tivo HD has a fixed IP but the Premiere is dynamic. For whatever reason, I had to set up the Tivo HD settings manually.


You might try assigning fixed IPs to both of them.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I just transferred a 1:46:36 movie from my Tivo HD to my Premiere. Its journey was from PyTivo to HD over a wired network to Premiere over wireless. There's even a switch between my PC and the HD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

squint said:


> I just transferred a 1:46:36 movie from my Tivo HD to my Premiere. Its journey was from PyTivo to HD over a wired network to Premiere over wireless. There's even a switch between my PC and the HD.


The OP is trying to do a direct transfer, so your experience isn't really all that relevant. BTW, why _*are*_ you doing it that way?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

The HD and Premiere are on different floors with no wired networking option other than MoCA.

I do have a 2nd Premiere which I have plugged into the same router and transferred >2 hr shows from the HD.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

I have two different kind if switches. A Netgear GS605v3 and a Linksys EZXS55W. Based on the product documentation, I don't think either are "green".

The Premiere goes through two of the Netgear switches to get to the router. The Tivo HD connects to the router via the Linksys switch.

I'll try a transfer after assigning the Premiere a fixed IP and report back.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

squint said:


> The HD and Premiere are on different floors with no wired networking option other than MoCA.


So? There is no requirement that they have a wired connection.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> So? There is no requirement that they have a wired connection.


Oh, but if I wasn't doing a "direct transfer," my experience wouldn't be relevant:



lpwcomp said:


> The OP is trying to do a direct transfer, so your experience isn't really all that relevant. BTW, why _*are*_ you doing it that way?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I have two different kind if switches. A Netgear GS605v3 and a Linksys EZXS55W. Based on the product documentation, I don't think either are "green".
> 
> The Premiere goes through two of the Netgear switches to get to the router. The Tivo HD connects to the router via the Linksys switch.
> 
> I'll try a transfer after assigning the Premiere a fixed IP and report back.


So the connection is through a total of 4 switches.

I there any way you could _*temporarily*_ move the THD and connect it to a port on the same switch to which the Premiere is connected? If the problem is still there, try using the Linksys switch.

If the problem is gone, try adding in switches one at a time until the problem once again manifests. IOW, try and isolate. Of course, this is going to be a time consuming and tedious process, and reduce the usability of the TiVos.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

squint said:


> Oh, but if I wasn't doing a "direct transfer," my experience wouldn't be relevant:


 It would still be a direct TiVo-TiVo transfer. Why do you think otherwise?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> It would still be a direct TiVo-TiVo transfer. Why do you think otherwise?


How am I not doing a direct Tivo-Tivo transfer?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

squint said:


> How am I not doing a direct Tivo-Tivo transfer?


 Sorry, I misread your first post and thought you were going THD to computer to Premiere. Severe Senior Moment.

On a more positive note, earlier I started a THD to Premiere transfer of a 2-hour, HD recording (size 14.13GB) and it completed with no problems. Wired connection involving a total of 3 10/100 switches.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> So the connection is through a total of 4 switches.
> 
> I there any way you could _*temporarily*_ move the THD and connect it to a port on the same switch to which the Premiere is connected? If the problem is still there, try using the Linksys switch.
> 
> If the problem is gone, try adding in switches one at a time until the problem once again manifests. IOW, try and isolate. Of course, this is going to be a time consuming and tedious process, and reduce the usability of the TiVos.


The Tivos are located in separate rooms. I could bypass one swith for the Premiere if I went into the attic and plugged the ethernet cable directly into the router (only the cables are in the attic). I could also bypass the linksys switch to plug the HD Tivo into a line coming directly from the router as a troubleshooting step.

Maybe I just need to bite the bullet and purchase wireless adapters for each Tivo to bypass the switches all together. If the issue occurs again, then I could follow up with tech support.

So I tried a transfer with the Premiere having a fixed IP but the transfer is at 1:15 and not making any further progress.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The Tivos are located in separate rooms. I could bypass one swith for the Premiere if I went into the attic and plugged the ethernet cable directly into the router (only the cables are in the attic). I could also bypass the linksys switch to plug the HD Tivo into a line coming directly from the router as a troubleshooting step.


I was suggesting temporarily relocating the THD.



[email protected] said:


> Maybe I just need to bite the bullet and purchase wireless adapters for each Tivo to bypass the switches all together. If the issue occurs again, then I could follow up with tech support.


Wireless has issues of it's own.



[email protected] said:


> So I tried a transfer with the Premiere having a fixed IP but the transfer is at 1:15 and not making any further progress.


Did you reboot everything after assigning the IP address? Both TiVos and all of the switches.

Have you tried a THD to computer transfer?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So I tried a transfer with the Premiere having a fixed IP but the transfer is at 1:15 and not making any further progress.


Have you tried transferring different shows or are you always trying the same one?

I know it seems obvious but I just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I started a second transfer from TiVoHD to TiVo Premiere, a 3 hour program. This one completed without issue.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

squint said:


> Have you tried transferring different shows or are you always trying the same one?
> 
> I know it seems obvious but I just wanted to throw that out there.


Good suggestion. I tried transferring the first episode if the new 24 and the UFEA Championship Soccer game this past weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> I was suggesting temporarily relocating the THD.
> 
> Wireless has issues of it's own.
> 
> ...


I did reboot everything. I haven't tried relocating the Tivo HD yet. I've ordered a copy of Tivo desktop. I'm waiting for it to be shipped.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I did reboot everything. I haven't tried relocating the Tivo HD yet. I've ordered a copy of Tivo desktop. I'm waiting for it to be shipped.


There are free (and IMHO better) alternatives to TiVo Desktop. And no need to wait for shipment. Even the free version of TiVo Desktop would be sufficient. Or You could just use your browser.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

I relocated the Tivo HD to another jack in the house. Still have the same problem. All programs transfer fine except those > 1 hour.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Some interesting reading here, and a "senior moment"...

I don't recall there being any pre-Roamio issues with "Green" switches, which were on the market, and in use, before the Roamio came out, and then had major issues with them.

AFAIK & TTBOMK, TiVo addressed the issue, fully. I'm seeing a lot of people dredging this outdated issue into the here and now, like as if it was never fixed, over many threads, on differing subjects, and in relation to TiVo models that didn't have issues with them.

*IEEE 802.3az - Is the standard for "energy efficient ethernet" AKA: "Green".*

*Wikipedia page devoted to it:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy-Efficient_Ethernet

It's not much to take in, and is worth reading. I'd like to try and stop the game of "telephone" going on, which is propagating around, and may cause a lot of confusion and misinformation about the Roamio-only, already-addressed issue with Green switches.

Moving on...

Usually, a transfer that keeps stopping at the same point, is due to that recording having an A/V glitch at that point, and the transfer chokes on it.

Turn it around and look at the problem from another direction:

Could the receiving TiVo have a bad sector on the drive, something corrupted within the databases, or that TiVo possibly just "think it doesn't have enough space"?

I'd suggest using KMTTG to bulk-delete the Recently Deleted folder contents, on both TiVos, then reboot both. A KS52 (Emergency software re-install) is the safest way to initiate database repairs, and least likely to cause a GSOD boot-loop, like KS57/58 sometimes will do.

If that doesn't do the trick, then I'd suggest the next step be clearing program information & TDL, from the reboot menu. Again, I'd do this on both TiVos. Recordings will not be lost, Season Passes will repopulate, and thumb ratings will remain. I'd suggest also clearing the thumb ratings and suggestions, as they have hooks into the databases. If you are OK with clearing them, I'd make that something to do BEFORE a KS52 (for maximum results).

I have very little belief that transfers being cut at the same time has anything at all to do with the network, switches, or if they happen to be "green" switches.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Does the router have the latest firmware? Check the download section.
http://support.linksys.com/en-us/support/routers/WRT1900AC


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Could you clarify, does it stop when the program length is 1 hour, or when the transfer has been going on for 1 hour?

> My Tivo HD has a fixed IP but the Premiere is dynamic. For whatever reason, I had to set up the Tivo HD settings manually. 

This could be a red flag.

What happens when you set them both to DHCP?


----------

